# Colt New Service



## Jake Ford (Jan 26, 2008)

My new girlfriend give me her dead pa Colt New Service .44 russian and a sack of .44 specials.the .44 specils fit it good and it shoots reel good.What i want to no is ther a such thing of .44 special +p cartrigds and will this old gun blow up.It dont look new but it real tite and clean.I looked at hardwear store and drug store but no .44 specail at all.I will have to go to Mempiss or Little Rock to buy probaly.Well it bout daylight i got to wake up her ma to cook thank for yoor help.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Just shoot standard .44's through it as there's no need to put more stress on the gun. Buy yourself a .44mag if you want more bang for your buck. The .44 is the redheaded step child of the shooting world and why I don't know as it does a fine job for protection. Finding ammo is a chore sometimes because not a lot of orders for it. Reloading is the way to go. Good luck.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The Colt New Service is one rugged gun, unless, as you say, the gun is loosened up from abuse. If that is the case, a 'smith might be required to do a little work to get it in tip-top shape.

Federal makes a 225 gr hollow point, and Winchester offers their 225 gr Silvertip in .44 Special. Both offer good power without too much wear on the gun.

Also, have a 'smith check the chambers. If its .44 Russian, it shouldn't take .44 Special cartridges.


Bob Wright


----------



## Jake Ford (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks you. The gun is change to .44 spec. and xcelllent shape exsept for blue is half gone.I just want all power it can have to stop Deer.Wich has more stopin power Federal or Winchester?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Jake Ford said:


> Thanks you. The gun is change to .44 spec. and xcelllent shape exsept for blue is half gone.I just want all power it can have to stop Deer.Wich has more stopin power Federal or Winchester?


Sorry, I can't reccommend the factory velocity .44 Special cartridges for game of deer-size. They lack the power to assure a clean kill at any normal hunting distance. If, as you say, your gun is in good shape, it will handle some more potent handloads. Again, check with a good 'smith before such use.

A New Service in good condition will handle heavy loads with ease. The cylinder offers more wall thickness than equivalent Single Actions.

My first custom gun was an old Mounted Police New Service, originall a .455, converted to .45 Colt, and later, to .44 Special. This gun digested my first attempts to duplicate Elmer Keith's heavy loads.

Bob Wright


----------

